# how to not be "boring"



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

my wife and i are (i think) moving in a positive direction with regard to our way too long separation. today, we were sitting in my truck talking about people (a favorite pastime of ours) when a particular couple came up. she said "i've always thought that was such a "phony" marriage." 

i said, "what do you mean?"

she said, "i've always seem him as abusive."

okay...

the she said, "and i think she's just bored with him."

i don't ever want to be the boring guy. that would break my heart, to think someone wouldn't want to be around because they were "bored."

so, my question: do you have a suggestion(s) for not becoming the boring person in a relationship?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at what you have been doing lately. With the kids. The long rides, watching football together, movies, dinners.

That is a good start.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

voivod said:


> so, my question: do you have a suggestion(s) for not becoming the boring person in a relationship?


Funny you bring this up b/c just the other day i was realizing i've turned into a very boring person. 

To me it means I've stopped trying to be impressive, i've stopped trying to get the attention of the opposite sex, and I havent been trying new things. Basically ive become complacent.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with being consistently reliable and throwing in the odd moment of craziness? 

Just a thought...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't lose your sense of humor! When you take life too seriously, IMO, you become BOOORING.


----------



## silas (Oct 29, 2008)

voivod said:


> so, my question: do you have a suggestion(s) for not becoming the boring person in a relationship?


Since I am probably one of the more boring people in this world, just don't do anything I do. Such as being interested in gadgets, obsessively filing things, and generally being very reliable! If you're middle aged, buy a motorbike haha


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

silas said:


> Since I am probably one of the more boring people in this world, just don't do anything I do. Such as being interested in gadgets, obsessively filing things, and generally being very reliable! If you're middle aged, buy a motorbike haha


you say haha...

i DID buy a motorbike...about 50-thousand dollars worth of motorbike...

i asked...she said "oh, go ahead." 

and i've been figuratively paying for it ever since...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 21, 2008)

voivod said:


> you say haha...
> 
> i DID buy a motorbike...about 50-thousand dollars worth of motorbike...
> 
> ...


wow, doesnt sounds like a good idea.. so maybe a motorbike is also just another gadget, or.. its less borring to be fond of gadgets, and one is a less borring person, i think, when you do exactly what you want to do and what makes you happy, and reflect whom you really are.
Some peple might say, "what a borring life they have/we have" but.. wait til the problems rains and you will be regretting the "borring life time" for the rest of your life and look back at it as the best time you ever had, Your golden days.
From own experience, reliability, stability, coolness, is only good.. you dont see it until you have to face chaos and all is suddendly gone!
So whats borring or not is a viewpoint nothing else.
People who are not borring? Like stars or people going out all the time and stuff like that, looking like they are having fun all the time and living an excentric life?
Hmm not so sure cause if you are in it it is very boring: same people meeting the sames places, dressed the same way or with the same standards, saying the same jokes, doing the same things talking and agreeing of the same things, competing in the same ways, insisting on "having fun" or looking happy and as having it fine, but are they happy?
I dont think so. Realy its the same for all, if its repetitive it might get borring for you or for others around you.
If you do together things that interest both of you, then she wont think you are borring.
Most of all i dont think that you should even think about it.
Whats borring or uninteresting for some is real exciting or cool for others. 
So why worry?  


Hmm btw, you should have ask your wife what made her think that she found her husband borring. Try to ask her..


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

voivod said:


> you say haha...
> 
> i DID buy a motorbike...about 50-thousand dollars worth of motorbike...
> 
> ...


lol...that sucks.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Hmm btw, you should have ask your wife what made her think that she found her husband borring. Try to ask her..


yeah, she said (boring man's name) is always talking about his karate, and he's coaching (soccer) all their kids (6) and he's working at (tech firm, local) and those people are all so boring.

funnt, but i see 'em as livin' the dream. nice RV that they travel around the west watching their kids play soccer, nice house, good salary. they're both real good people. 

i don't know, maybe she's jealous.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> lol...that sucks.


that's okay, i got the bike of a lifetime!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> :iagree: This way if/when you become fat, old, wrinkled, you can laugh about it. At that point, everything will be falling apart so you'd better be able to laugh!!:rofl:


hey wait a minute...i resemble that remark!!!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis said:


> Look at what you have been doing lately. With the kids. The long rides, watching football together, movies, dinners.
> 
> That is a good start.
> 
> draconis


draconis...

yeah, that's fun, but when i was drinkin' i was the freakin' evel knievel of life. i was a livin' on the edge...rockn rolln party 24/7... i was not boring then...almost dead, but not boring...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

When my F-I-L quit drinking he mellowed too.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well what does your wife like to do?

Since you have this nice bike, how about you guys take some road trips...Don't plan them...just go.

She likes the wild guy, just not the alchy guy, and I commend you on beating it.

But find things to do to gether.

things that are different, places to go. Go to your states visitor center and get a bunch of panphlets of places to go and see.

I coach 2 of my kids soccer teams, I LOVE it, my wife has nothing to do with it. But me and the children love it and it's great quality time. My Daughter Beams that I am her coach, she loves the fact that all the kids love me and tell her what a great dad she has. I coach an UG12 soccer team, i always say tot he girls, " we may not be the best team on the field, But hey we are the best looking team!" 

anyway, find some festivals to go to, some fairs, like your state fair, etc.


----------

